# Merely plugging in Gas Stove trips receptacle



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

maximka said:


> Gas Stove Kenmore Elite 75343
> 
> Merely plugging in the range trips the GFCI receptacle (causes to pop out the "Reset" button).
> 
> ...


Something wrong with the stove.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

maximka said:


> Gas Stove Kenmore Elite 75343
> 
> Merely plugging in the range trips the GFCI receptacle (causes to pop out the "Reset" button).
> 
> ...





jbfan said:


> Something wrong with the stove.


I do believe that *jbfan* has nailed it!

However, in a little more detail, the problem is in the control/activation electrical wiring of this *gas* stove where there is (now) leakage -
of about 30 mA, or more - between the Line and Ground. This "Ground Fault" is what is tripping the Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter, which appears to be doing its job.

The next question is "What has caused this leakage?"

While we presume that the stove originally worked without causing this problem, it must be asked when did this problem occur and was it after some watery substance entered the wiring of this device?

Please advise.

If you can plug this stove into a non-GFCI protected outlet and run the oven, stove-top burners etc. for (say) 15 minutes you *may* be able to dry out any problem caused by damp wiring or other components.
If you do not have access to a non-GFCI protected outlet you would need to use a one-to-one isolation transformer.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

New stove? Used to work, doesn't now? Do other things plugged into the outlet trip it?

I have a lathe and pump that just can't work on GFCIs; the way they work normally looks like a ground fault, but that isn't likely to be your problem.


----------



## maximka (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes brand new stove, worked fine first 2 weeks. Other things plugged in do not thrip the outlet. 

Nothing watery entered the stove. 

Pardon me if I don't understand this correctly. So its plugged into a regular receptacle, but another one on its circuit is a GCFI and thats the one that trips. I have tried it on different circuits as well and it trips the GCFI there as well.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I would call the factory and let them fix the problem. At two weeks old it's their problem not yours


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

+ 1

At only two weeks old, take it back where you bought it for a refund/credit. Then get another one. Ezpz123z. Just a suggestion.


----------

